# Minnesota Retaining Walls Contractors



## Dennis Morrissey (Apr 1, 2011)

MyContractorGenie serves as an efficient online tool for the homeowners in the State of Minnesota to post home improvement jobs on the site & receive competitive bids from contractors & service providers, thus saving 40% or more.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Checked the website. Good concept. Have you started getting enough traffic? Do homeowners or contractors need to pay any registration fee?


----------

